# Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo June 19 - 21



## oldflathead

It is still two months to go and we already have six boats volunteered to take kids fishing.

We were amazed at the number of local kids who had never been on a boat or been fishing.










Frenchy tooks some of the first timers out last year. They had a great time!










It does not matter how big the fish is, just that this kid learned to fish.










Come on and join us. We have kids from foster homes, church youth groups and just kids whose parents do not have a boat.

Jimmy, AKA seegul51 will be taking names of volunteer boat owners and what days you can go, Friday or Saturday, where you want to leave from, how many kids you can take.

We will arrange for an adult to accompany each group.

Contact Jimmy or myself.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead

We need some experienced anglers, male and female who will spend a Saturday morning in May at GLYC teaching some of theses kids the fundamentals of fishing.

Remember the first thing you learned about holding a rod, setting drag, baiting, tying an improved clinch knot, etc. How about sharing that knowledge?

Contact Jimmy, seegul51 or me for dates you are available.

Tom


----------



## seanmclemore

i'm not sure if this is the weekend of the spearfishing tournament, but i'll check my schedule and if i don't have anything going on that saturday i would be interested in taking a few kids fishing. i think that would be a blast to take some kids what have never been and get them hooked up on some big fish...i'll put it on my schedule


----------



## oldflathead

Thanks Sean.

If it fits into your schedule, let us know how many you can take.

Tom


----------



## Hellcat171

Tom and Jimmy, 

I appreciate the invite to the GLYC meeting. It was very nice to meet everyone. I could tell that the organization is genuinely intersted in not only promoting our sport to young people, but alsooffering them an insight into another hobby, away from the street and idleness.

Mosthere don't know thatI am a counselor whom works with childrenthat have come under the protection of the State.All of my clientsare victims of Abuse, Neglect, or Abandonment. Some of my kids are never going back "home."Most live in group homes, or other foster care environments. I have seperated siblings as well. Several children under my caseload are jumping at this oppurtunity. This Event will be a lifelong memory for not only the children, but for all of us as well.

For those who are considering offering their support for this event I would also like to thank you. With the ever shrinking budget, and more cut backs looming, oppurtunities like this are truly golden. Again thanks to all, and I look forward to our progress.


----------



## bluffman2

Tom you know im in....

just get kids ready to go fishing!


----------



## BloodyWaters

Im sure me and the team mates would love to help out and share some knowledge. we dont have boats but we got yaks. feel free to p.m. me .Capt. Ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team.


----------



## oldflathead

Thank you!

Of course, you "Yakkers" are the perfect role model for these kids.

Just let Jimmie or me know how many tandem yaks are available and would like to turn kids on to FISHIN.

:bowdown

Tom


----------



## Hellcat171

Tom, 

My list is up to six confirmed and another nine with tentative commitments !!!

The talk is really starting to build and my "for sures" are so excited about the event that they ask me the same questions over and over and keep asking me to show them pictures of the types of fish that they will be catching.

On a side note I think that it is absolutly awesome that the junior division (12 and under) requires no entry fee and offers up to $1600 in savings bonds fora single child !!! What a Great Thing !

Thanks again for bringing this event to our attention, I look forward to our next meeting.


----------



## welder

It looks like I'm going to have a bunch of new fishing buddies.



I about 6 weeks out from heading your way Tom. I can't wait, were gonna have fun .


----------



## oldflathead

Yes! It will be fun seeing those kids with their first fish. I still do not have any firm dates or teachers for the kids. We will be looking at a Saturday morning session at GLYC or wherever.

Jimmy and I were talking about some sort of an event to raise some bucks to buy the kids BHFR T-Shirts, maybe a swap meet with an entry fee &/or a % going to T-shirts???



















It was that biiiig!

Tom


----------



## Hellcat171

Tom, 

Add two more awesome kids to my "for sure" list !!

Certainly there are more out there...


----------



## bluffman2

keep the kids coming......i may have a few more boats as well.....they will confirm this weekend....


----------



## Hired Hand

Count on me for a boat and gear for thr weekend.


----------



## oldflathead

Thanks Mark. We will be counting on you. I will save space at my dock if you wish.

Just a little over a month to go. How about we open up for donations to buy the kids a BHFR T-shirt? Checks should be made to Grand Lagoon Yacht Club, GLYC. If you cannot go or take your boat out, how about helping turn a kid on to fishing?

The kids from last year are still proudly wearing their shirts according to Glen, the Warrington Methodist Youth Minister.

It would be great if all of the foster home kids Hellcat will be bringing have a Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo T shirt.

Tom


----------



## Hellcat171

Hey Tom,

The words "Fishing? Lets Go Fishing!" were great as spoken through the smile of a group home supervisor today. It seemsthat there arefour fineyoung men in care and two staff that would also like to take place in the BillHargreaves Fishing Tourney for one day. 

I have kids coming from all 4 counties in District 1. 

To everyone who is helping with this event <U>thank you very much</U>.


----------



## oldflathead

It is getting closer to the BHFR, only 23 days to go.

Bill, from DeFuniak Springs is bringing 3 foster boys over for the weekend. They will be staying with us and fishing from "Welder's", Cuz Les Roberts, boat. 

The 2009 BHRF T shirts are for sale and look real good, only $10 + tax. If anyone cannot take some young folksfishing, but want to get involved, how about $10 to buy a young angler a T shirt? Make your check for $10.75 to GLYC, (Grand Lagoon Yacht Club), drop it off at the club, mail it in or let me know.










Volunteer your time, boat and/or $$. 

Teach a kid to fish!

Tom


----------



## konz

I wouldn't mind teaching some kids how to cast, tie knots, and set drags.......no boat but a little knowledge


----------



## oldflathead

Super Konz!

How about Saturday, June 7, 0900 at Grand Lagoon YC. We can use the downstairs area for basic fishing knowledge, then go out on the beach and/or dock for some casting practice.

Will you be bringing rods and reels?

Let me know and I will get the word out. Some of the kids are from DeFuniak Springs, Crestview and most from our immediate area.

Tom


----------



## BloodyWaters

well we only have one tandem yak. but wouldnt mind bringing out the rigs so the kids could see them. im going to check with the team to see who will be able to volunteer. we can bring some knowledge with us thats for sure. we will of course have to fish as well. but that goes without saying. Capt. Ollie.


----------



## konz

I could suppy a few spinning reels but we would probably need more. I could even bring out some larger reels (6/0) to show some of the bigger kids how to operate a conventional reel in case they get to do any bottom bumping.........heck I can even show them how to throw a small bait net


----------



## Hellcat171

Ok guys heres my newest update. I know all of this must be filtered through what ever available resources will be available but here it goes: I have up to six groups wanting to participate. Supervisors have been arranged for each group and are either foster fathers or group home supervisors. 

Group A: 2 boys (13, 15) 1 girl (16) plus me.

Group B: 3 boys (15, 17, 17) plus Bill.

Group C: 1 boy (8) 1 girl (7) plus foster father.

Group D: 3 boys (15, 15, 14) plusgroup homesupervisor.

Group E: 3 boys (ages 13+) plus FFN supervisor.

Group F (tentative): 3 boys (11+) plus group homesupervisor.

I am willing to go both days if my kids are. Bill's group (B) in on for both, Groups E and F may go both days as well.

Tom lets get together and filter this information through whats available so that I can distribute a real game plan. 

If the boats aren't going to leave from the GLYC I'll need moreinfo.

Are any of the volunteers charter captains or will every youth over 15 need a saltwater license? 

If the adult supervisors don't wish to fish will they still need to pay the $35?

Is there a weather contingency plan?

My paperwork is tight on my end, and can be emailed for your concurrence.

When I state that these kids are ready to fish, it is speaking mildly.


----------



## fisheye48

tom....count me in! ill help anyway i can...have my own boat(inshore) so i can take 3 or 4...pm if you have any questions


----------



## wld1985

I'm no expert fisherman, But I would like to get 2 kids and an Adult out there if I can make it saturday.. I will let you know before hand..


----------



## konz

> *oldflathead (5/26/2009)*Super Konz!
> 
> How about Saturday, June 7, 0900 at Grand Lagoon YC. We can use the downstairs area for basic fishing knowledge, then go out on the beach and/or dock for some casting practice.
> 
> Will you be bringing rods and reels?
> 
> Let me know and I will get the word out. Some of the kids are from DeFuniak Springs, Crestview and most from our immediate area.
> 
> Tom


Tom, the 7th is a Sunday, could you clarify for me which day I'm needed.


----------



## oldflathead

Saturday, June 6 at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club, 10653 Gulf Beach Hwy. will be the site of the class for youngsters wanting to learn basic fishing techniques.

We will call is "Fishing 101".

Volunteer teachers so far are: Sean McLemore, Konz, WLD19855

Others are welcome. After the class, I'll buy y'all a beer or two:mmmbeer

The instructors will be bringing some tackle. We will have an intro downstairs under the clubhouse, then divide up into smaller groups. The beach and dock will be available for demos and practice.

Yakkers are invited to demo, plus anyone else can bring their boats or ????

Sorry about this date being the first Saturday in the snapper season, but I figure most of you will have already been out there. I will be out there Monday at one minute after midnight on Capt. Jom's VAS. Mouth is watering now thinking about fresh snapper.

Damn I like to eat fish!

Please call me,850-572-1225 PM or e mail, [email protected]ASAP

We need some more skippers and boats We have 7 groups so far and only 4 boats for sure.

It is worth your effort when you see that kid weighing in his first tourney fish.

Tom Vandiver


----------



## oldflathead

Okay, June 6, Saturday 0900 at GLYC! It has been approved by the Commodore.

We have four volunteer teachers for "Fishing 101"

Konz, Capt Ollie, Fish Eye & WLD 1985

Hellcat 151 is lining up some kids + some from Warrington Methodist.

Why don't we open this up to any kids and PFF'ers know? Okay. I will post on General Chit Chat also.

Questions. Comments?

Tom 572-1225


----------



## konz

What time are we wanting to do this? Bob [email protected] is also coming along.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Hey Tom... I can help out Sat. in any way needed. Not too good tho for showing how to make knots... laffs .... BUT....I can talk about yak fishing tho! I am going to tryto bring my grandson... who will be 11 on the 13th.... and he has never fished in the gulf... BUT LOVES fishing (his papa fishes for bass).

Hey Ray... he said 0900... which I hope is 9:00. :doh Left military time when my dad retired from the marines.


----------



## oldflathead

Our posters are ready to be placed in your shop, business or anywhere appropriate. We will have T shirts this week. We are taking donations for T shirts for the Foster kids and/or those who would otherwise be able to get one. Make your checks to GLYC and put BHFR in the memo.

We have some donors already for T shirts and entry fees for those over 12 years old, but need more.

At present we have almost 50 kids and adults leaders signed up. We have about ten boats, but need more. So far:

1-Welder, "Skintback" 23' aluminum alloy CC, Les Roberts, Whitesboro, Texas

2-Bluffman, 23' CC, Steven, Biloxi, Mississippi

3-Hired Hand, Mark Summers, Local

4-Realtor, Jim Summers, Local

5-Fish Eye, Local

6-SeanMcLemore, Local

7-John Becker, 22' Trophy CC, local

8-OldFlathead, "2Dogsfishin", 22' Panga, (If we get her finished by June 18)

9-Lucky Strike, (Not confirmed)

10-Tiara 37, (not confirmed)

Come on,get your boats name on the list. Help some kids who have had unfortunate happenings in their life. Some do not have loving, caring parents. Some have parents who cannot afford a boat to take them.

Let's turn them on to FISHING.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead

HELLO!

This is getting BIG! I guess the word is out about how much kids, adult supervisors and boat owners have enjoyed fishing the Hargreaves.

We need some more boats. Please PM me, oldflathead, with the days you can fish, Friday 6/19 and/or Sat. 6/20, how many you can take and where you want to leave from.

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## oldflathead

Guy's , this is WELDER on Toms PC . 

I'm here on Chico Bayou and I heard that tonight we had 3 boats drop out [ Two to Mechanical problems and One owner had to leave town ] 

IF any of you can help out with a Boat for even one day that would be GREAT. We have Kids that can't wait to go on a Boat for first time and maybe catch their 1st Fish.

If ANYONE can HELP Please PM oldflathead ASAP.

I got in to late to make it to the Oar House tonight Tom and I will try and make it next week.

Lester


----------



## BananaTom

<P align=left>*Count Me In !!!!*<P align=center><P align=left>


----------



## oldflathead

Thank you Banana Tom from Old Flat Head Tom,

We were getting ready to turn some of the kids away due to lack of boats, now with the 2 adults and 8 kids you are willing to take, we are okay.

We do have another problem. The kids over 13 years old must pay $35 to enter the tourney, plus $10 for a T shirt. Some will need a fishing license. The Foster kids, who are considered "Wards of The State" are exempt from required fishing licensa.

Bottom line, we have more kids needing an entry fee ($35) and a T shirt ($10.00) than we have donors. One kind GLYC member has donated $500, Jimmy and I have donated $100 each, but that is not enough. If you want to help please make your check to GLYC, mark BHFR in the memo section and mail or deliver to the club. Those of you who are volunteering your boats, buying fuel, ice, bait and snax are not expected to give any more. May God bless you.

Oldflathead Tom


----------



## BananaTom

<P align=center>*<U>To the kids assigned to the Playin' House</U>*<P align=center><P align=center>*Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo and Cruise*

*Welcome to theBill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo and Cruise onboardthePlayin? House brought to you by Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc. and BananaTom and Beachsitter.*

*We are very excited about participating in this event and it will be our pleasure to provide you with an unforgettable experience.*

*The Playin? House is a 37-foot Gibson Houseboat. This vessel sleeps six. It has an upper helm, lower helm, forward and aft stateroom, full galley, and complete head / bathroom with hot and cold running water. You can take a shower if you desire. It also features a sun deck. You will be fishing from the forward and aft decks. The swim platform and ladder will be used for swimming to cool off.*

*You are invited to board the Playin? House any time after 6:30 a.m. on Saturday, June 20. Breakfast, which will be Shepard?s Pie, will be served at 7:00 a.m. Koolaid and water will on board all day long. Hot dogs and chili will be served for lunch. We may even cook some fresh fish, if you want to cut up any you caught.*

*We will depart Bahia Mar Marina, 1901 Cypress Street, Pensacola, Florida, 32502, promptly at 8:00 a.m. We will cruise to the Pensacola Bay Bridge, also known as the three mile bridge. Here we will catch fish. *

*We will then depart the three mile bridge and head west to Deadman?s Island. This will be a swimming event to cool off. (Bring or wear your bathing suits and towels and remember your sun screen.)*

*Once we have cooled off at Deadman?s Island we will troll toward the Navy Base area and try to catch some big ones there. Then we will ease by Fort Pickens and see what is biting there. We may also try catching some in the Pensacola Pass, depending on the wave action.*

*The Playin? House will then beach up at Fort McRee. Here we will explore what this area has to offer. We will also be beach-combing. I want to find bricks from Fort McRee which have washed up on the beach. You may collect them, or donate them to my collection of bricks.*

*Once we have had enough fun at Sailboat Cove at Fort McRee, we will ease over to Grand Lagoon for the weigh-in festivities. When that has ended, we will return to Bahia Mar Marina. *

*It appears the weigh-in event will end after sunset, so if anyone wants to take a nap and rest up anytime during the day or evening, the Playin? House can make you comfortable.*

*This will be a day we will never forget !!!!*

*BananaTom *


----------



## BananaTom

*Tournment Directors I received this PM this day.*

_<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>"The Playin' House ar eyou gonna be capt or are you just advertisin also what is the age limit I'm 14 you won't believe that when you see me but I am and my other boat has decided not to fish so I would love to come along. _

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>_Fishforlife2"_

*<U>PLease</U> address this PM to me as I am not qualified to do so, as I am not he boss. I am just the tool!!!*


----------



## oldflathead

*Hi Banana Tom &All, *

*Banana Tom, it was great to meet and enjoy time with you and your charming Spousal Unit last night at the BSH. Y'all are welcome here anytime. Also, thanx for the tadpoles, special bred from Lookout MT. & "Nawlins". They wil be happy down here on the bayou eating those pesky no-see-ums.*

*Your offer to take those young people out fishing in the Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo is wonderful. Some of these young'uns have never been fishin' or on a boat, this may change their lives!*

*We still can use some boats, skippers and $$$, (checks for donations made to GLYC) for T shirts and entry fees.*

*God Bless.*

*Old Flat Head Tom*


----------



## oldflathead

Monday June 15 and only four days to go!

WOW, we have all the crews assigned and boats in reserve. If you know any youg'uns that want to fish the BHFR, under age 13 FREE, drop me a PM today and we will get you on a boat.

We raised a few bucks Friday at the BSH gathering and got a committment last night from our friend and neighbor, Retired LTC Tex, US Army to pick up the costs for any additional kids who can't afford the entry fee or T shirts.

Are y'all GREAT! YES.:clap

Tom


----------



## BananaTom

*Way to go Tex !!!*

*Oldflathead, please tell Tex I will be honored to provide the service he needs - of whichwe talked about Friday Night at BSH.*

*I got the mechanics onboard the Playin' House right now going over it to make sure all is fine for this Saturday's Adventure.*

*I made a run over to Deadman's Island Saturday to volunteer for the restoration project going on over there and check out a good place to beach up this Saturday so the kids could explore Deadman's Island. *

*That lady is really getting things going on that Island!!!!!!!!*


----------



## oldflathead

We have another boat volunteered for Friday, "Mullethead", Keith DuBose a good member of the PFF family.

We have had two boats cancel Saturday, mechanical problems. We need at least one more boat. Please PM or call Tom at 572-1225.

We have met our fund raising onjectives so all of the kids will have a BHFR T shirt and those over age 12 will be official entrants.

I will post boats and additional info tomorrow.

HELP

Tom


----------



## seanmclemore

where (i assume at glyc) and what time am i expected to pick up the tourney winner to go fishing on saturday? just trying to get my ducks in a row. i have been scouting out some great places and have some gear that a kid will easily be able to use to catch some good fish. thanks for doing all the leg work on this. i think its great to have people like you in the area that will go above and beyond for someone elses benefit. i haven't gotten involved w/the tourney before, but i'm excited to get a newby on the water and show em a good time.


----------



## oldflathead

You the Captain. What time do you want the "winner" to be there?

Are you going Friday &/or Saturday?

We have space available in Friday, overloaded on Saturday.

Tom


----------



## Hellcat171

Wow guys, Wow. Just a few days remaining and almost everything is taken care of.

Words are not enough, and I guess thats a good thing because I wouldn't know how to articulate my thanks properlyto ALL of those who have given so much.

It is hard for me to sit still. I pace in my office and ramble on the phone. I simply can not wait to meet all of you and take these kids fishing.

I look forward to meeting y'all at the Captains meeting Thursday night.


----------



## BananaTom

I too am so excited about this event!!!

I can not stand it !!!

As an "Old Camp Counselor" of 51 years of age, I well Remember the years of spending my summer vacation as "Uncle Tommy" camp couselor.

The name of my cabin was "Jail House"

So named by the kids, the oldest of the group, 8th grade boys for the second camping period, 5th grade boys for the first session.

If one did not get along in a cabin of younger kids, they were sent to the "Jail House"

In the "Jail House" they found love and attention by all Staff !!

No matter who I neededto turn this kid in adays time, they were at my disposal, under my direction.

The kids also found protection in life byby "Uncle Tommy".

Many were pen-palsuntil their Graduation from high school. After that I had to follow their livies through their family, if I wanted to. And I did.

At Camp - "Jail House Campers" displayed the best "Skit / Play" with a great theme,they excelled in Canoeing, (4 in a boat with 4 paddles), swimming, scavenger hunts, Catching Snipps in cut gallon jugs, building a fire, "Keep Those Elbows Off The Table" challenges, low level and high levelchallenge courses, and singing "Kumbaya My Lord, Kumbaya" every night before bed, at the Bon Fire.

They were the oldest and toughest of the camp, they knew it and were great with it. So year after year, the ones that returned, always wanted to grow up and be in the "Jail House"

As far as I know, not one ever actually went to a real Jail, even the challenging ones I followed for a few years.

So fellow PFF'er's, pleaseknow thisone day in a life of another person will reallymake a differance, even to the point of saving them from the worst.



I thank God for this Oppurtunity to display this one day to these future Adults !!!!!!!

BananaTom 

aka

Tom 

aka

Uncle Tommy 

aka

Tommy 

aka

<U>BT</U>

Thank you Lord !!!


----------



## jjam

> *BananaTom (6/16/2009)*I too am so excited about this event!!!
> 
> The name of my cabin was "Jail House"
> 
> BananaTom
> 
> aka
> 
> Tom
> 
> aka
> 
> Uncle Tommy
> 
> aka
> 
> Tommy
> 
> aka
> 
> <U>BT</U>
> 
> Thank you Lord !!!


*Well said Bro, andremember those days well ! as your junior then and now,, I contest your"Jail House""Still-A-Rockin!" :bowdown*

*Good Luck, Ya gonna need it!*

*See Ya Thurs at Capt Meeting*

*Jimmy*

*aka "Jail House Kid" :letsparty*

*p.s. Pinfish trap and snapper carcassesawaitingyour tourney success..Kinda like a "Head Start", or a 'Count To Ten"as I will have a special crewwhich willtake the title ...This is going to be soooo much fun!*

*Jimmy*

*BIG & BOLD FOR YOUR EYES ONLY! oke*


----------



## oldflathead

Bill Hargreaves list of boats, skippers, departure location and time, crew names

Please let me know ASAP if you have an addition or correction. 850-572-1225, PM oldflathead or e mail [email protected]

Pardon the copy - new scanner. *%%$#! computers. I rather work on boats or old flat head engines.

Tom


----------



## Jamielu

Wow!!! Y'all have done a great job!!! The Bill Hargreaves is a fantastic rodeo - fished it for many years with my boys (Micha will be fishing this year with his dad). I'm hoping to get into town Friday afternoon, and look forward to seein' y'all bring all of those happy anglers in to the scales with lots of fish to weigh Friday and Saturday!

:bowdown:clap GREAT JOB PFF!!!!:clap:bowdown


----------



## oldflathead

We are shaping up very well. Anxious kids who have never been on a boat or fished and y'all are taking them!

Tomorrow night is the Captain's Meeting at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club, 6 PM. Come on over and have a cool one even if you are not fishing the Kid's Rodeo.

Tom:toast


----------



## curtpcol

Tom ( Old Flathead ) Jimmy ( Seagull ) & others

Just to say Thank You for heading up the special for the kids & also the many people thathave volunteered there boats & time.It is a ton of work tocoordinate this task.

Good Luck this weekend & enjoy the time spent on the water .


----------



## SheYakFishr

Tom... Please save me one adult and one child T-shirt... Carlos, who just turned 11 last Sat... is SOOOOOO excited, he can hardly stand it. This will be his FIRST salt water fishing trip... and saltwater fish.

Here he is holding up a bonita someone brought to the last shark fishing trip for bait...

Pure delight...... you would have thought HE caught it... from his smile!!! :letsdrink










See ya Sat and Sunday!!! :letsdrink


----------



## oldflathead

Yo Ho Ho Ho & a Bonita,

Sounds like he is a chip off the Grandma block, LOVES TO FISH.

We will pick up your T shirts tonight at the Captain's Meeting and will give them to Mark.

Tom:clap


----------



## SheYakFishr

Thanks sooo much Tom.. Please give him a Large for me... and a boy's large. (12) I'll write a check when we come back in... 

See ya Sat... :letsdrink


----------



## wld1985

Tom, I just got home and read this that the Meeting was tonight.. I will be too late and my wife had to buy us tickets to the circus in Mobile.. :banghead


----------



## oldflathead

OOOPS! My mistake. Corrected.


----------



## submariner

Set PM, Is this the same as Bluffman's post??


----------



## wld1985

> *oldflathead (6/18/2009)*It looks like we had a cancellation. Two kids and an adult was scheduled. Can anyone take them out Saturday?
> 
> All the boats scheduled for Saturday are loaded and we have no reserves. I do not wish to tell a 15 & 12 year old they do not get to go fishing.
> 
> Tom


Tom, You miss read my post... I was saying I could'nt make it to the meeting last night.. I will be there Saturday..


----------



## oldflathead

I misunderstood. I apologize. 

Hooray! As of this minute we have enough boats, but we will keep any volunteers in reserve.

WLD1985, 2 young men & adult will be ready to go at 0800, (or earlier, if you wish), Saturday at GLYC. You may launch there free.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead

Final crew/boat list for Saturday.










See y'all at the weigh ins and the fish fry/trophy presentation, Sunday afternoon.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead

Too tired to post today's pix. Manana.

Two minor changes to saturday sked:

-J JAM's crew will meet him at the Gulf Breeze Shoreline ramp at 0600, crew notified

-Strike 2's crew will meet him at my dock at 0800, crew notified.

It was a very good day.

Tom


----------

